# Transmission Shift Lever Stuck in Park - or, Key will not come out of Ignition



## Katmeat (Nov 9, 2004)

*Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever?*

I searched for a prior post on this without success. I have a serious problem with my '04 V-8 transmission shift lever being stuck in Park in cooler weather. Ny wife is the primary driver, and on some cooler mornings it is almost impossible for her to move the shift lever out of park. She has to let the car warm up a bit, and then move the lever around a bit with all her might before it will finally move out of park. The dealer can't figure out what is wrong. It only appens when the temperature is below about 50 degrees, and with winter approaching, frequent problems lie ahead. I would be interested if anyone else has had a similar problem. Thanks!


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (Katmeat)*

My uneducated guess: have them check for a sticking brake light switch. That is what detects that you have the brake pedal depressed, in turn releasing the automatic shift lock.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (Katmeat)*

Hi Kevin:

Nice to have you back again, we have not seen you for a while now. I suspect that the problem you are having is a really easy one to fix, you can either do it yourself (takes about an hour, it is interesting), or just ask your VW dealer to fix it for you. 

There is an electrical solenoid located beneath the shift lever assembly that 'locks' the transmission shift lever in the PARK position unless the engine in running and the brake pedal is depressed. The formal name for this part is 'N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid'. This lock serves two purposes, first is anti-theft, and second is child safety - the shift lever cannot be moved out of PARK unless an adult is pressing the brake pedal at the same time. My guess is that the big metal locking pin that comprises the only moving part of this solenoid is sticking - for some reason, it is not fully retracting into the electro-magnet.

I will provide you with all the information you need to troubleshoot and resolve this problem, however, there is also a (less likely) possibility that the problem is caused by a pawl, located way down in the transmission itself, not releasing from the gear that it engages to actually prevent the car from rolling away when you put the shift lever in park. If you are parking your car on an inclined surface (i.e. nose or tail of the car is pointing uphill), then check to see if the problem goes away when the car is parked on a flat surface. If the problem exists when the car is parked on a flat surface, then it is most likely the Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid, not the pawl in the transmission itself. If the problem exists when the car is parked on an inclined surface, then it might be the pawl in the transmission that is sticking, not the safety solenoid on the shift lever.

Another way of troubleshooting to eliminate the transmission locking pawl as a possible suspect is to do the following:

*1)* Drive the car into the desired parking position.

*2)* With the car still in gear (forward or reverse, does not matter), engage the foot-operated parking brake.

*3) *Remove your other foot from the main brake pedal. The car will probably move one inch or so forward or backward.

*4)* When the car stops moving, THEN put the transmission shift lever in PARK.

The next morning, start the car, and move the transmission lever out of PARK before releasing the parking brake. If you find it is really easy to move the transmission lever out of PARK when you follow the five steps listed above, then the problem is with the pawl in the transmission itself. If you still have difficulty moving the shift lever out of PARK, then the problem is most likely with the Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid, not the actual transmission.

Below you will find a picture that shows where the N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid is located. It is easy to get at this part. Just follow the dis-assembly instructions shown on the Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons post, then, with the engine running, see if the locking pin moves freely and completely in and out of the solenoid when you put your foot on the brake, and see if it freely and easily slides back out (into the locked position) when you take your foot off the brake. If there is any binding or hesitation in the movement of the locking pin, look for evidence of something that would be interfering with the free movement of the pin - for example, spilled Coke or coffee, a cable in the way, a dust-ball, or similar. I don't think it is normally necessary to lubricate this pin, and VW does not specify a lubricant, but you could probably give it a light dusting of powdered graphite, just to ensure it moves freely. At the same time, have a look to make sure there is no damage or evidence of binding to the opening in the shift lever assembly that the locking pin fits into when you have the shift lever assembly in PARK.

Let us know how it goes.

Michael

*Postscript added later: *See further down this thread for an attachment (PDF file) that provides instructions for getting access to - or replacing - the park lock solenoid.

*N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid* 









_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:29 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Katmeat (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks a million, Michael. I will investigate this later this week and let you know how it goes. I wonder, though, why this problem is temperature-dependent. And no, the problem is not incline-dependent. The problem happens often on my perfectly-flat garage floor. Thanks again for the invaluable assistance!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (Katmeat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Katmeat* »_I wonder, though, why this problem is temperature-dependent. And no, the problem is not incline-dependent.

Hi Kevin:
OK, I am really happy to hear that it is not incline-dependent. That rules out any possible problem with the transmission itself, and makes it 99% probable that the cause of the problem lies in the mechanical function of the locking pin that slides in and out of the shift lock solenoid.
The shift lock solenoid itself is as simple as a deadbolt door lock - even simpler, I suppose, because all it consists of is a pin, a spring, and an electro-magnet. Although it is possible that the pin is binding or catching on the transmission shift lever mechanism, my personal guess is that someone spilled something in there (Coke, coffee, etc.) and the remains of that liquid are less viscous at lower temperatures.
By the way, the correct function of the N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid is something that is supposed to be checked by the VW dealer at every single scheduled service interval - in other words, every 10,000 miles. It is listed on the VW maintenance schedule (both at the dealership, and in your owner manual) as "Check Automatic Shift Lock Operation". So, have no fear about asking your dealership to pay special attention to this next time you take the car in for service.
On the other hand - if you enjoy taking things apart, that is a pretty easy task to start developing your Phaeton knowledge on, because we have it so well-documented here on the forum. By example, here's a photo of the Alabama GTG last month, showing us taking the shift lever selectors apart so that we could install start buttons. Brent's car is in the foreground, and in the background, you can see Robert's wife wondering what the heck we are up to. There's more excellent photos of this GTG at this link: Alabama GTG Photos.
Michael
*Spy Photo - Volkswagen's Top Secret Trussville, Alabama Research and Modification Center*


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (PanEuropean)*

Well, for simplicity I still like my explanation. But for correctness, you are going to have to go with Michael's!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (dtwphaeton)*

Michael, you're cracking me up!







LMAO
with that Volkswagen's top secret -Trussville, Alabama research and modification center!
BTW, the dental rope wax indeed stopped my rattling in my wood trim piece around the radio. Sometimes the simple things provide such gratification.
One more question. Should powered graphite be used to lubricate this piece mentioned above in the transmission lever action?
Also, I believe the CD update has now fixed my clock!!!!!!! I will double check at the end of the week.



_Modified by dcowan699 at 5:39 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
Great news about the clock. Just for the benefit of others that might be following this - you had software 0220 in your Front Information Display and Control Unit (the big screen), and I updated it to 0223.
As for the shift lock thing - no, I would not put any lubricant on it unless it was indicated by evidence of a problem such as what Kevin seems to be having. It has no lubricant on it ex-factory, by design, it should not need any. Maybe a wee, tiny, tiny bit on the slot that the end of the locking pin fits into (to lock the shift lever) - but only if there is a demonstrated need for a lubricant, not if the thing is working OK.
Michael


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Broken park lock sensor...*

On vacation, I pulled the car into a parking lot, put it in park, turned off the engine, but the key was locked in the ignition. The instrument cluster display said "put shifter in P" or something similar. I called the 800 number, they said to hold down the brake pedal and wiggle the shifter until it finds the sweet spot. They also said it has to go to the dealer to get fixed. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (PanEuropean)*

Just picking up on a much older topic from further up the thread, that being problems with the park lock solenoid... There was a campaign issued in Europe in early 2005 mandating inspection of park lock solenoids and replacement of any that were found to not have a washer installed on the end of them. *This campaign did not affect any North American cars* - the VIN cutoff for that particular check (item 15) was prior to the first VIN imported to North America.
However - the instructions contained in the document provide superb illustrated guidance for anyone who needs to get access to the park lock solenoid, either for the purpose of cleaning spilled beverages out of it (the most common cause of problems with it), or to replace it, so I have attached the instructions to this post in the form of a PDF file.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (sethdallob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethdallob* »_...the key was locked in the ignition. The instrument cluster display said "put shifter in P" or something similar. I called the 800 number, they said to hold down the brake pedal and wiggle the shifter...

Seth:
The problem has been reported once before (see higher up in this same post), it turned out that the cause of the problem was a sticky beverage (Coca-Cola, coffee, etc.) that had spilled onto the shift lever assembly and run down onto the solenoid that actuates the transmission Park position lock.
You have several choices available to you here. First, read this thread, it discusses how to get the key out of the ignition slot if you have exactly the problem you reported (this information is also in the owner manual): Ignition Key Emergency Release
Concerning the problem with the park lock solenoid not releasing, assuming it was not a one-time event (meaning, if the problem happens again), then you probably want to investigate things a bit further. Here's a discussion that explains how to do so: N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid - how to get access to it.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (PanEuropean)*

just drink diet coke (or diet cherry coke)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (PanEuropean)*

Lastly, be aware that there are a number of precautions that need to be taken when working in the area of the shift lever... these include taking great care to not scratch or chip the wood trim on the center console (it is brittle!), and also taking great care when re-installing the shift lever handgrip so as not to break the sliding plate that controls the Tiptronic function. If you anticipate you will need to get access to the Park lock solenoid, it would be worth your while to not only download and print the PDF file that is attached two posts higher up in this thread, but to also read the instructions for Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton.
That rather lengthy post explaining how to retrofit a start button also contains complete illustrated instructions explaining how to get access to the Park Lock Solenoid, and it also contains a number of tips and cautions that will help you avoid unpleasant surprises when working in that area.
_Learn from the mistakes of others, because you won't live long enough to make them all yourself..._
Michael


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (PanEuropean)*

I know that I haven't spilled anything down there, since there hasn't been anything liquid in the passenger section of the car since I bought it. My problem was a little different than the OP - my car wouldn't go in to park - I have no problem shifting out of it. Even the little "foot light" reminder switch next to the P lit up. At 48k miles, it was due for service anyway, so I dropped it off for warranty service. Apparantly this isn't that rare of a problem since the rep at the customer service # knew exactly what to tell me without missing a beat.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (sethdallob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethdallob* »_Apparently this isn't that rare of a problem since the rep at the customer service # knew exactly what to tell me without missing a beat. 

Well - keep in mind that the design of the Park Lock mechanism is not only the same on every Volkswagen made since the mid 1980s, it is also the same on every center-floor shift vehicle from any manufacturer made since the mid 1980s. So, the question you posed kind of falls into the "how do I get the CD out of the player" category - it's pretty generic and not model or brand dependent
Reports of a problem with the Park Lock Solenoid have been uncommon here on the forum - I searched the archives before finding the first report from Katmeat back in the fall of 2005.
The system design is pretty straightforward - pressing the brake pedal energizes the solenoid, allowing the shift lever to be moved either into or out of the Park position. There's not too much that can go wrong - either the solenoid won't get power due to an electrical problem, or the center core in the solenoid won't move due to interference. The cause of the interference can vary, but spilled drinks have been by far the most common cause across all models and brands, including Phaetons.
There is another possibility for difficulties getting into and out of Park that is not at all related to the Shift Lock Solenoid. This arises when the car is parked on a hill, and pressure is applied to the pawl within the transmission that holds the car in place. You didn't mention a hill, so I didn't discuss that possibility.
Michael


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (PanEuropean)*

Just to update the thread - according to the dealer, I need an entire shifter assembly. I don't understand how this broke - I'm not an abusive driver by any stretch of the imagination. ETA of the parts is another week.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken park lock sensor... (sethdallob)*

Seth:
A suggestion - have a look at this particular post on the "Installing a Start Button" thread: Click Here. It addresses the possibility of damage to a very delicate part of shifter assembly that can easily happen when re-installing the chrome and leather shift lever handle. Just a head's up.
Michael


----------



## stretcher2007 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (PanEuropean)*

I have the exact same problem with my wife's 99 cabrio. ONly when it's cold (I'm in MN). If I turn the egnition switch slowly while holding the shift lever release button under pressure it will release just prior to turning over the car. I hold the button down while it starts and while I shift and it works until the next morning;.
Is this the same thing?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (Katmeat)*

Hello Jon:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
My guess is that the problem you are encountering with the Cabrio could be the shift lock solenoid (if the Cabrio has one), or it could also be difficulties with the parking pawl disengaging from the gear or ring that it fits into.
The fact that you only encounter the problem during cold weather suggests that something (spilled fluid, lubricant congealing, whatever) is interfering with the disengagement process for one of these components.
You could, perhaps, eliminate the park lock solenoid as a possible consideration by listening carefully to hear if it is operating when you press the brake when the ignition is on and the vehicle is in park (the engine does not have to be running). Similarly, you could eliminate the parking pawl as a consideration by making sure that the car is parked on a perfectly flat surface, then pushing it back and forth a couple of times (just "rocking" it) before you start it and try to move the shift lever. The pushing back and forth a few times will likely relieve any pressure that might be present on the pawl. Note that if you are parking on a slope when you encounter these problems, that strongly suggests the parking pawl as the cause of the problem. If this is the case, then apply the parking brake *BEFORE *you put the car into Park, to prevent the weight of the car resting on the pawl. Exercise the parking brake a few times during good weather first, to make sure it works OK, before you apply it the first time in the winter.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (stretcher2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stretcher2007* »_If I turn the egnition switch slowly while holding the shift lever release button under pressure it will release just prior to turning over the car.

I've seen this condition multiple times in Mk4 Jettas/Golfs. Typically ends up being an issue with the brake light switch. The next time that happens, start the car & have someone stand behind it while you depress the brake pedal to see if the lights are working.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (chrisj428)*

Great suggestion, Chris.
Below is an illustration that shows how the "parking lock" on the transmission works. This illustration depicts a 6 speed Phaeton transmission (the ZF 6HP 32), but the concept is similar on other transmissions.
The park lock engages mechanically whenever you put the transmission selector in the PARK position. The yellow arm moves toward the round gear wheel, and the tooth on the arm falls into one of the slots on the round gear wheel. If the car attempts to roll forward or backward after the transmission has been placed in the PARK position, it can be difficult to pull the tooth out of the slot in the gear wheel because of the tension that the gear wheel is exerting on the tooth.
Michael


----------



## jzvortex (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (PanEuropean)*

I got bitten by this -- or something like it -- last night.
After filling up my Phaeton's gas tank tonight it refused to shift out of park. The car turned on; the "step on the brake light" to the left of the P symbol on the shifter went on and off with the brake; but the chrome button on the shift handle couldn't be pressed, and the car couldn't be shifted.
I called Motorista who was extremely kind in lending help the middle of a late dinner, and he recalled this thread. He reminded me that instead of AAA I could call the VW hotline since the car is still under warranty. They sent a flatbed, and the crew -- first one, and then another -- had an extremely difficult time getting the car loaded since there was no way to put it into neutral. They tried dollies under each wheel, and then skids -- but they only had two front skids. It was excruciating to watch the car dragged one inch at a time onto the bed, resisting all the way. There were few options since the car was stuck in front of an active gas pump.
It arrives at the Boston VW dealer this morning. Fingers crossed that the Park issue is easily fixed -- and that nothing was damaged in the operation to bring it there.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (jzvortex)*

I'd just like to add one detail about Jonathan's problem: he reported not being able to push in the button on the shift lever, which I don't think anyone else experiencing the "transmission stuck in Park" problem has reported. In most other cars this is simply a button connected to a detent to allow the lever to move, but I wonder if in the Phaeton it is also electronically connected?
Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone else have balky transmission shift lever? (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_ ...not being able to push in the button on the shift lever...

Ah. Missed that.
The button on the driver side of the shift lever is entirely mechanical. If it won't operate, pull it out (it will hyper-extend by about 3 mm), then, try pushing it in once again. When it is hyper-extended, it stays that way - that is to facilitate re-installing the shift lever when it is removed from the shaft for other disassembly purposes.
Michael


----------



## cherihatch (Nov 6, 2010)

*Gear Sticking*

Yes, I am haviong the same problem!! errrrrrr


----------



## AUDIa4CH (Mar 8, 2010)

*car stuck in park*

my girlfriend has an audi a4 04. its an automatic & its stuck in park. when i push the break it act as im not pressing it although the brake lights do light up. im confused being told its a "brake light sensor swtich" a "brake peddle sensor switch" & even a "neutral safety switch"...can someone please give me some kind of help....the brake peddle light on the shifter colum doesnt light up either even when the peddle is pushed. idk someone help!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello:

I wish I could help, but this discussion forum is specific to the Volkswagen Phaeton. There are some forums out there that specialize in the Audi products, perhaps try these links:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5061-Audi

http://forums.audiworld.com/

Michael


----------



## sbpatel (Feb 22, 2011)

*Gear sticking*

I have had the same type of problems as above. The problem is definitely worse in the winter, getting the gear shift our of Park or neutral into gear can take a while of toggling and hoping!
I now, as a routine, leave the car in D or R, when I park. To start, the gear lever lock button works in these positions, I then keep it held down, shift to neutral and start the engine and shift into gear (ie never let the gear stay in N or P and let go the lock button as this will make it lock and not move).

I like the idea it may be the solenoid switch, but would love it someone can confirm so I can get this fixed.http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/confused.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Mr. Patel:

Welcome to the forum.

Does your question refer to a Phaeton, or to a Passat? Your user profile indicates that you drive a 1993 Passat. If your question refers to a Passat, there is a Passat-specific forum at this link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?7-Passat-(B3-B4)

Michael


----------



## Julies99Jetta (Aug 31, 2011)

*solenoid electromagnet issue*

My 99 Jetta has a similar issue. It is automatic and got stuck in park last week. I called AAA and the tow truck operator simply popped the plastic cover off the center console and flicked a bit of metal under the shifter to release it. I have been doing this for a week until I could get it into the shop. Today the place I went to said the item would be a special order part from NJ (I live in DC) and would cost $189.54 and service would be $267 for this part of the job. Yikes? Really? I declined the repair for now. Would it harm the transmission or anything else to simply continue to manually flick the metal bit under the shift column to release it? Also, it is now working without manually flicking it and I feel like just driving it without fixing it at this point. It's 12 years old with 107,000 miles on it. Any recommendations? 

Thank you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Julies99Jetta said:


> Any recommendations?


 Hello Julie: 

Welcome to the Vortex forums. Vortex is a large discussion forum for VW products, and it is subdivided into different sub-forums according to vehicle model type. This particular sub-forum is for discussion specific to the VW Phaeton, which is quite different in construction from your Jetta. 

Best suggestion I can offer is that you have a look in the model-specific forum for the Jetta. In your case, because you have a 1999 car, that would be the Jetta III forum. You can click here to go directly to it. 

Good luck! 

Michael


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Julies99Jetta said:


> My 99 Jetta has a similar issue. It is automatic and got stuck in park last week. I called AAA and the tow truck operator simply popped the plastic cover off the center console and flicked a bit of metal under the shifter to release it. I have been doing this for a week until I could get it into the shop. Today the place I went to said the item would be a special order part from NJ (I live in DC) and would cost $189.54 and service would be $267 for this part of the job. Yikes? Really? I declined the repair for now. Would it harm the transmission or anything else to simply continue to manually flick the metal bit under the shift column to release it? Also, it is now working without manually flicking it and I feel like just driving it without fixing it at this point. It's 12 years old with 107,000 miles on it. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you.


 It doesn't sound as if you're going to harm anything in the transmission, since all you're doing is bypassing the park/brake fail-safe. I'd carry on driving it since you know how to fix it if it happens again, just keep whatever you need handy.


----------



## Julies99Jetta (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you, Michael.


----------



## NMellor (Aug 12, 2010)

*Weather related problem?*

The weather is turning cool (40 degrees) and I had difficulty getting my key out of the ignition this evening (twice). The key would not release and I was instructed to put the car in Park. The car was already in Park so I turned the car off and then started again and then turned it off. After turning it off and on, they key released. I don't recall ever spilling anything in the shifter area. Just wanted to note that I had a problem similar to the one that started this thread and it appears to be related to the weather.

I've now put approximately 20,000 miles on my car (coming up on 85,000 miles) and I still love this car!

Nathan


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*stuck in P (park)*

Hi All,

came back home, parked in the garage, needed to move a bit more backwards and oops
could not get into D stuck in P (park). break release light goes off when touch the brake pedal so that works...

Any hints or clues, could not find any pointers in the FAQ so fast.

Thanks
Aart


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

There's a thread somewhere that deals with this, I think the solution entails dismantling the gear stick assembly. Seems there's a poorly-designed piece in there that breaks.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I believe the referenced thread is here.

Best of luck!
-----------------
Edit: as an aside, I couldn't find it by searching the TOC using "command F" on the Mac (I believe its "ctrl F" on a PC.)

Someone suggested another way to search threads here or in other forums by using a google search something like: "stuck in park Phaeton VWVortex". 

It worked for this issue and seems to work fairly consistently.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

johnt26 said:


> ...I couldn't find it by searching the TOC using "command F" on the Mac (I believe its "ctrl F" on a PC.)


Hi John:

The style followed when constructing thread titles used in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) calls for name of the affected component (in this case, the transmission) to be used in the abbreviated thread title.

If you want to search the FAQ page using the CONTROL + F shortcut, try using the name of the problem part as the criteria.

I am happy to hear that Google search seems to work, though... that is good news. 

Michael


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*thread link and solution*

found the following thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-in-Park-or-Key-will-not-come-out-of-Ignition

solution: the gear handle release button ( on the driver the silver botton) is stuck/broken
it lifts a plastic rod inside the steel rod (photo in the thread above) which release the gear lever to be shifted!

what wonders me is that i did not see the solenoid move or hear it make some kind off sound?


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

off course i lost the locking clip, but ordered it together with a new gear lever handle


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*@michael*

Hi Michael,

do you have a drawing for me about the handle and it is inner connection to the plastic release lever, i couldn't find any reference in the phaeton doc's i've got.

seems to me that the mechanism inside so very simple so i wonder why it couldn't lift the plastic release
lever...?


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Michael, that works


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Someone suggested another way to search threads here or in other forums by using a google search something like: "stuck in park Phaeton VWVortex".


John and Michael,

Whenever I strike out on the TOC, I have found that a Google search for: VWvortex Phaeton "stuck in park" in that order and with the quotes works the best. 

John's way would work also but one would have to slog through a lot of extraneous results. 

Obviously, what one puts inside the quotes is key...

Victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

apper01 said:


> ...do you have a drawing for me about the handle and it is inner connection to the plastic release lever, i couldn't find any reference in the phaeton doc's i've got.
> 
> seems to me that the mechanism inside so very simple so i wonder why it couldn't lift the plastic release lever...?


I'm not exactly certain what it is that you want to get a drawing of. If you have a look at the post entitled Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry. There's a lot of discussion there - including on pages 3 and 4 of the post - about re-installing the shift lever handle.

The process of re-installing the shift lever handle is extraordinarily simple, but it is something that you need to be taught "in person" by someone who is very familiar with how to do it. The shift lever handles for all VW products from the early 2000s operate and fit the same way, so, you can take the car to any VW dealer and they will be able to re-install it for you. It's a 10 second process that does not require any tools. I am sure that the technician would be happy to teach you how to do it.

Michael


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi michael,

i ordered the lever and you are right, best to have the people from the amag garage fit it in place.
read about it on a german site, and they seem to have some troubles with fitting a used one.

the drawing i mentioned was about the inner mechanism of the lever as i seem to be missing some of the parts with broken lever and therefore was puzzled how it could fit

and as many have proven: this site is a nerve and money saver :thumbup:, the garage wanted the car to be towed...

regards
aart

ps. thanks for the merging


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Aart:

Just bring the friendly a little bag of Basler Läckerli for Christmas and I am sure they will do it for free, and also teach you the trick.

It is really simple to do once you have been taught how, and totally impossible to explain other than in person.

Michael


----------



## Jetta2004 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thank You for adding the instructions for replacing the interlock solenoid.


----------



## oscarc (Sep 8, 2012)

*Same problem*

I have a 1998 Volkswagen Passat V6 auto/tiptronic transmission.stuck in park. I am able to remove the ignition key and the brake lights work but no click when I depress the brake pedal. Is there anyone who can give me ideas. Light on dash cluster staying on an old problem for this vehicle. 
Any help would be helpful. 
Oscar


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Oscar: 

Wish we could help, but in this forum we are only familiar with the Phaeton (a VW that is quite different from the Passat). There are Passat-specific forums here on Vortex - have a look at the list of model-specific forums to select the forum that corresponds with the model year of your car. Click here to go to the list. 

Michael


----------



## stargal26362 (Nov 24, 2014)

*I dont know what to do.*

Hi! 

So my 99 VW Jetta GL is stuck in the park position. 

I do remember spilling some coffee awhile ago when it was warmer out but it never gave me any problems as far as shifting goes. 

Also, my shift gear only seems to move when the car is completely warmed up. 

I spent almost an hour one morning trying to release it by pumping the brakes hoping it will let me shift gears. 

Its been doing this everyday for the past four days. 

Now when I say its stuck in the park position I mean the clicker wont even budge at all. (As if by some miracle it finally releases and I can move again. Which is like gambling.) 

Unfortunately I have no clue as to what the problem may be, how to fix it or even where to start. Some days I get lucky, but this car is running my wallet empty because of all the money I've spent on gas just running the car to get the shift gear to release. 

Please help.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Stargal,

Once again, this post is not in the best location on VWVortex to get you your best answer. This area deals with the VW Phaeton which uses a different arrangement from the Jetta.

If you care to post again in the Jetta area, which is this one: Jetta-GLI-VI, I am sure you'll get some fast answers.

Good luck with your fix.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## andrew.r.kirschbaum (Feb 19, 2015)

*Cant get out of Park with my 2002 Eurovan*

Hello all,
I have read through your posts and will try and work it before calling in a tow. I had my ESP and ABS caution lights come on and then when I shut down and tried to re-start I had the engine stuck in Park so I am thinking it must be something to do with the brakes and not a stuck solenoid which you mentioned in the thread.
Thanks, Andrew


----------



## andrew.r.kirschbaum (Feb 19, 2015)

*Resending my Stuck in Park problem with my 2002 Eurovan*

Hello all,
I have read through your posts and will try and work it before calling in a tow. I had my ESP and ABS caution lights come on and then when I shut down and tried to re-start I had the engine stuck in Park so I am thinking it must be something to do with the brakes and not a stuck solenoid which you mentioned in the thread. Just wondering why no one also had this indication with my brakes before the problem arose.
Thanks, Andrew


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

ESP and ABS can come on for any number of reasons.


----------



## andrew.r.kirschbaum (Feb 19, 2015)

*Thanks regarding Transmission Stuck In PARK*

Your trick with the key turning a 1/4 way and tricking the Transmission push button was great. I have it home and have taken it apart only to find I must have a mechanical version which was noted in the thread. I'll clean it out since I found a peach pit and lots of dog hair down there. And work the various brake issues and get back to you. Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## salem.rassam (Aug 21, 2015)

*my key cannot be removed*

thanks alot it help me for my issue


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Key Stuck in Ignition After Putting In P and Turning Car Off - Message says 'Put Gear in P'*



sethdallob said:


> On vacation, I pulled the car into a parking lot, put it in park, turned off the engine, but the key was locked in the ignition. The instrument cluster display said "put shifter in P" or something similar. I called the 800 number, they said to hold down the brake pedal and wiggle the shifter until it finds the sweet spot. They also said it has to go to the dealer to get fixed. Anyone else had this problem?


My 2004 Phaeton that I purchased new 15 years ago this month developed this problem. The car easily goes into P, I turn the car off and I get the message to put the car in P in the instrument cluster. Sometimes the locking solenoid quickly reacts and allows the key to be released like it should, other times there's a few second delay before the solenoid locks and I get the message to put the car in P, other times it takes 5 seconds or more for the locking solenoid to react and I can remove the key. I'm glad that I have a 2004 and can use Michael's suggestion in the other post to use a paper clip to release the key if all else fails.

I don't understand why the car thinks it's not in park if the gear selector in the display says 'P' before I turn the car off. It appears that somewhere else in the system it doesn't think the car is in P when I turn it off. I have tried the 'wiggle the shifter' but I don't know if that ever helped. I will try that while holding the brake if the solenoid doesn't react after several seconds. 

I keep referring to the lock solenoid since it's an audible way to know that the car acknowledges it is in fact in P. I'm not suggesting that the solenoid is part of the problem. I just know that when I hear the solenoid lock the shifter that the car will also release the ignition key.

Just thought I'd post this if this becomes a more common problem as the cars age.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

rscharf said:


> My 2004 Phaeton that I purchased new 15 years ago this month developed this problem. The car easily goes into P, I turn the car off and I get the message to put the car in P in the instrument cluster. Sometimes the locking solenoid quickly reacts and allows the key to be released like it should, other times there's a few second delay before the solenoid locks and I get the message to put the car in P, other times it takes 5 seconds or more for the locking solenoid to react and I can remove the key. I'm glad that I have a 2004 and can use Michael's suggestion in the other post to use a paper clip to release the key if all else fails.
> 
> I don't understand why the car thinks it's not in park if the gear selector in the display says 'P' before I turn the car off. It appears that somewhere else in the system it doesn't think the car is in P when I turn it off. I have tried the 'wiggle the shifter' but I don't know if that ever helped. I will try that while holding the brake if the solenoid doesn't react after several seconds.
> 
> ...


My 2004 Phaeton 8486 does this all the time. I push the shift lever more forward when it does that. I don't think mine will release the key with a paperclip. I know it doesn't work on 7579 which is an earlier 2004. I don't know if the little access door was glued shut or if it never was removable but I couldn't get it open. I made the mistake of leaving my key in the ignition when I disconnected the batteries. I couldn't get the key back out until I reconnected the left battery. 

I think on 8486 it's the plastic sliding doohickey in the shift plate. It has three fingers that extend into the hole and center the shift lever chrome base. Those locating fingers lose tension over time and may not quite keep the shift lever centered. The sliding doohickey only comes with the shift plate assembly and to replace it you have to remove the shift knob, the infotainment wood trim, the ashtray fronts and the shifter surround trim. You have to disconnect all of the electrical connectors and some are a pain to get back on with the limited accessibility. It is easier to get it all apart and to reconnect the seat heater switch assembly if you remove at least one cup holder. It's a whole big job. I have gotten pretty good at it with 7579 but am not going to do it on 8486 as long as I can just push the shift knob. 

The used shift plates I have seen on eBay have had that sliding piece already broken or missing (except one auction). A new shift plate is over $200.00 and if you aren't careful you can break the brand new sliding part when you reinstall the shift knob. The sliding piece on 7579 was fine, it was my ribbon cable that was snapped so I bought one of the eBay shift plates that was missing the sliding piece. Later, that sliding piece cracked halfway but I glued it back together. 

Here's an eBay auction showing what the whole assembly looks like:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Fr...m2cd31afaaa:g:mJUAAOSwzFxa3wA1&frcectupt=true

That's above dealer price but the VWOA parts website doesn't show the right part. Other parts website show the right part but only a crude drawing.

This is the cheapest I have seen it online but it may be available cheaper somewhere else:

https://www.vwpartsoutlet.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-shift-plate-3d0713633a


See post #6 in this thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Lights-up-or-Unwanted-quot-Move-Selector-to-P


----------



## cogito12 (Aug 12, 2018)

*easy work around for now*

I have the same issue with my 04. I found that strength is NOT the answer, what works every time for me is: hold shift handle lightly loosely even with finger tips use NO FORCE and just jiggle lightly while moving back out of park.


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

cogito12 said:


> I have the same issue with my 04. I found that strength is NOT the answer, what works every time for me is: hold shift handle lightly loosely even with finger tips use NO FORCE and just jiggle lightly while moving back out of park.


Just to be clear, my problem is getting the key to release after putting the car in P and turning it off. I don't have the issue that was the original thread title.

Robert


----------



## ottomatic75 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, Wondering if anyone knows the part number for N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid. My key will not come out of the ignition. Its not the batteries, kessy and i have ruled out the pawl with the test noted on this post. Let me know the part number or where i might get this solenoid. Thanks.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

It might be included in this assembly:

3D0 905 865H


Chris


----------

